# D Hondt method and the spanish election



## thelastspud (Oct 24, 2011)

Right so I'm sure you have all heard IU complaining today that they should have won 5 seats more in the election yesterday. 

Which makes perfect sense when you look at this
CiU	1.014.263 votes	16 seats	
IU	1.680.810 votes	11 seats

So Is the hondt system applied over the whole country or separately in each region?

you can read how the hondt system works here. 
D'Hondt method - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Yes. Also used in other spanish speaking countries.


----------



## Dago (Jul 19, 2009)

thelastspud said:


> Right so I'm sure you have all heard IU complaining today that they should have won 5 seats more in the election yesterday.
> 
> Which makes perfect sense when you look at this
> CiU	1.014.263 votes	16 seats
> ...


Hi, Thelastspud. It is applied in each province (there are about fifty), which is an electoral district, smaller than a region. I think you call that constituencies. Moreover, the less populated districts are overrepresented. I don't think my country is a real democracy. Our oligarchs pay lip service to democracy, but in fact, they loathe it. Perhaps this country, with its insane people, is not easy to rule over. I don't know. Best regards.


----------



## Dago (Jul 19, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> Yes. Also used in other spanish speaking countries.



Spanish speaking countries don't seem to be a landmark as far as democracy is concerned. Mark my words: I tend to be a Spaniard, althought I have tried hard to be anything else for all my life.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

**** said:


> Spanish speaking countries don't seem to be a landmark as far as democracy is concerned. Mark my words: I tend to be a Spaniard, althought I have tried hard to be anything else for all my life.


Don't give up on Spain.
If the Spaniards give up on it, who else is going to help the country?!
Obviously Spain's a difficult place to be right now, but most of us here love it for all different reasons, and there's a wide cross section of young and old(er), working, retired and looking for work...

I must admit, I've kind of turned my back on my own country, but Spain is different


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

thelastspud said:


> Right so I'm sure you have all heard IU complaining today that they should have won 5 seats more in the election yesterday.
> 
> Which makes perfect sense when you look at this
> CiU 1.014.263 votes 16 seats
> ...


So why is the D'Hondt method used? Why is it seen as better than any other methods, and what are the other methods that countries use?


----------

